# Conjunctivitis



## stano40 (Dec 28, 2010)

Our herd queen this morning was found to have conjunctivitis.

Is there a preferred remedy for this problem?

bob


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

Ive used Terramycin Eye Ointment.  I put in eye 3 times daily for a week.
I treated everyone as preventative.  Cuz pinkeye can be contagious.  But it could also just be hay or dust irratating the eye, and a secondary infection is brewin!  

Is it only one goat affected?  

_(Make sure its the Terramycin Eye Ointment with NO Steriods in it!! Important the steriods will ruin there eyes blind them!!! Important!!!  My cats medication had steriods in it.  I did not however use it!! But I know goats cant have that!!!) 

_


----------



## stano40 (Dec 28, 2010)

So far the queen is the only one that was noticed.  They all are going to get a dose.

My wife went to TSC for medication and I'll check to make sure it doesn't have steroids in it.

Thanks for that info.  I didn't know about the steroids.

My wife told me that her eyes were not just tearing but gooey looking.

bob


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

TSC does not have Terramycin FYI...in NH anyway.  Its a broad spectrum antibiotic.  Jeffers has it.  And your vet will have it.  But I went for it at TSC and had to get it from vet to start and then ordered it from Jeffers to have on hand.   

It is nice to have around cuz you can use it on every animals..cats, chickens, goaties.

Im sorry for the eye issues. Thats never fun...poor girl...I have rinsed out with saline. Not a cure for infection but that may buy you a day or so before Jeffers delivers.  But I would also call your vet.  He may just sell it to you??  Some must see the animal.  Depends on the vet???


----------



## stano40 (Dec 28, 2010)

You were right, TSC didn't have it.

Good timing though, my Hoegger's 2011 catalog came in today and they sell the terramycin eye ointment for $13.50 with a 3 day delivery.

Using the saline solution to wash out the eye's should help until we get the ointment.

With this cold weather though do you know if the saline eye wash will cause any problems with freezing in the eye?

bob


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

You'll probably want to do a round of LA 200 for everyone, even if they aren't showing symptoms.  There's no guarantee it's chlamydial as there are other causes of conjunctivitis, but it is a possibility.  You can also give a few drops of oxytet twice daily in the affected eye in addition to SQ injections if you can't get terramycin locally.  It burns like heck, but it's what my vet recommended and it worked for us.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

Thats great..I'd place that order before 4pm so they can get it out to you guys!!!

As for the saline.  I dont think it will be a problem at all.  Her body temp will handle that.  I would definatley just use it as a wash...flush it then wipe any excess off her face etc so what washed out wont freeze on her hair...but she should be just fine.  And it should keep some of the goop out of her eye so she wont get worse.  I would probally do that once in the am or eve.  You dont want to irritate the eye too much either. Just trying to keep it cleaner.  

Im glad they have the terramycin.  That stuff works great.  If its infectious pink eye or hay/dust infections...works on both!!!  

Good luck!!!  Hope you get you order soon!!!  Its supose to warm up for us by the end of the week!!!  Hopefully    That wind is cold!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> You'll probably want to do a round of LA 200 for everyone, even if they aren't showing symptoms.  There's no guarantee it's chlamydial as there are other causes of conjunctivitis, but it is a possibility.  You can also give a few drops of oxytet twice daily in the affected eye in addition to SQ injections if you can't get terramycin locally.  It burns like heck, but it's what my vet recommended and it worked for us.


Very good point!!!  Thank you!!!  That works too...and Im almost positive that TSC has that!!  And that will cover infection for certain as well!! 

I personally like the oitment cuz it also sooths the eye as well as healing the infection.  JMO??? 

Its nice have many opinions here!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## glenolam (Dec 28, 2010)

I was going to say I thought you could use LA200 which is found at TSC.  I have it on hand (we bought it for our cows), but never had to use it on the goats so I'm unsure of the doseage for goat's pink eye.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

If you use LA 200 its 5 cc per 100 pounds bodyweight.  18 gauge needle is what I would use and inject once a day for 5 days. 

And "ouchie" its thick and its not pleasant for them.  I would go in slow while injecting..becuase of its thickness.   I would do it SQ...IMO  

Im sorry...that totally slipped my mind...I was thinking soley of eye oinment alone!!!  But that is great she mentioned it!!  Just gives another options!!  And options are always great!!!  

I use terramycin eye oinment for a sticker/hay particle in my queens eye too...and it worked great.  

Funny how the queens are getting stuff in their eyes!! I think its cuz they gotta stick thier heads in everything first!!!   Bossy, bossies!!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just wanted to add, kind of on topic - We can get the terramycin at a feed store in NH...I went to blue seal feeds after calling 3 or 4 different vets offices, telling me I needed to bring my whole effected flock of chickens in for a perscription(ya right, there were 30 chickens!) I asked at blue seal, and they had it...Right on the shelf, next the the penicillin.  

Just though I would mention that!


----------



## stano40 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks, was that the one in Rochester?

bob


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

That is awesome to know!!! Thanks!!!!  The Blue Seal in Concord?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

This could just be my paranoia, but unless I actually found a foreign body in the eye and could confirm the culprit I would still do a round of LA 200 (SQ) for everyone.  We had one case this Spring that was either non-contageous or we were super lucky and it didn't spread.  Either way, my goat vet explained that chlamydia is notoriously difficult to culture (so we didn't confirm either way) and the best course of action was to treat everyone preventatively.  I did not want an entire kidding season of nail biting to follow.  It was just as likely a bit of hay or something, but that's one case where I feel strongly it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont think your being paranoid at all!!  You are correct. Preventative is always the best when it comes to this!!  

Im just thrilled Blue Seal sells terramycin on the shelf!  No one else did and I had to order it.  But I would definately do a round of LA200.  Especially if your breeding does for certain!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

I heard that LA200 should not be given to pregnant does??  Is that true??
I know that withen the first 30 days of pregnancy nothing should be given.

Has anyone else read or heard that????  Just curious?


----------



## chubbydog811 (Dec 29, 2010)

I got it at the Chichester store....They looked at me like I was crazy when I told them the vet wanted me to get a prescription. 
I got mine last winter so it could have changed since then, but it came in a yellow bag, with black writing. Says Terramycin right on it. And was only a little under $7. (compared to the $100 at least it was going to cost me to bring my chickens in, get an exam on each, then have them give me meds. for them!) Better off buying a new flock at that rate. Though luckily I found the stuff at Clarks!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

chubbydog811 said:
			
		

> I got it at the Chichester store....They looked at me like I was crazy when I told them the vet wanted me to get a prescription.
> I got mine last winter so it could have changed since then, but it came in a yellow bag, with black writing. Says Terramycin right on it. And was only a little under $7. (compared to the $100 at least it was going to cost me to bring my chickens in, get an exam on each, then have them give me meds. for them!) Better off buying a new flock at that rate. Though luckily I found the stuff at Clarks!


Thats nice to know!! Not to far!!! My vet wanted me to bring my 125lb goat in for a hay sticker...I just wanted to put the terramycin in for secondary infection prevention and to sooth the sore eye!! Grrrr....He could'nt come out that day so his secretary thought I would just bring the goat in for an appt.      Good luck!!  I can see if it was a serious emergency, broken leg etc...I would drive them anywhere for help...but jezzzz a sticker????  They never make it easy..but I guess they have a licence to protect????  

Thanks for the info anyway!! Appreciate it!! I did however stock up from Jeffers...cuz I could'nt find it in NH!!!    It nice cuz you can use it on everyone!! Goats, chickens, rabbits, cats etc etc!!  Nice all around drug!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> I heard that LA200 should not be given to pregnant does??  Is that true??
> I know that withen the first 30 days of pregnancy nothing should be given.
> 
> Has anyone else read or heard that????  Just curious?


You may find this thread useful.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=6310


----------



## stano40 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just an update on my herd queen.  Her eye's this morning are nice and clear.  Just an irritation most likely from the hay.

Glad to see she is all right now.  We are still planning to get the meds mentioned on here for the future.

Thanks for all the help.

bob


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update!!! Thats great news!!!


----------

